# Brunch ideas?



## Juliev (Oct 26, 2004)

What are some things you would have on a brunch table if you were entertaining?  I wasn't sure where to put this, so here it is. lol


----------



## crewsk (Oct 26, 2004)

This is the basic brunch menu from my moms at Christmas every year:

ham & cheese quiche
sausage breakfast casserole
blueberry muffins
chocolate chocolate chip muffins
orange cranberry muffins
sausage gravy
chocolate gravy 
biscuits
tropical fruit mix(mango, papaya, pineapple)
bacon
coffee
milk
orange-pineapple-banana juice


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

slices of honeydew melon wrapped in prosciutto, eggs benedict, smoked salmon, virginia ham steaks, thin sliced filet mignon on crostini, bruschetta, fresh berries and creme fresh, mimosas, bloody mary's with a side of horseradish, roasted tomatoes skewered with thyme and rosemary sprigs, hmmm, need time to think of more....


----------



## Juliev (Oct 26, 2004)

sounds a lot like what I had on Sunday when the family went out for my mom's bday.... you can do almost anything.

Here is a recipe, like finger food.  I bet you could even do it for regular appetizers too, not just for brunch.

Cornmeal Sausage Bites:

1 1/3 cups buttermilk baking mix
1/2 cup cornmeal
1 cup milk
2 eggs, lightly beaten
2 tbsp oil
12 precooked sausage links
shredded cheese of choice (I like cheddar the best)
egg wash

Combine baking mix and cornmeal.  Stir together milk, eggs and oil; pour all at once into cornmeal mixture and stir just until blended.

Pour 1/4 cup batter onto lightly greased griddle, spreading to make 4-inch circles.  Cook until tops are bubbly; turn and cook other sides... keep warm in a 200° oven.  

Brown sausages on all sides; keep warm.  Turn oven up to 350°.  Place one sausage in center of each pancake and top with shredded cheese.. brush alittle egg wash on one end of pancake and roll to close...secure with toothpicks and put on cookie sheet.  Bake for about 15 min or until cheese is melted.  Remove toothpicks and serve with honey-mustard dipping sauce or sour cream.

To make the honey mustard sauce, just combine equal parts of dijon mustard and honey.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks juliev, those look great! Reminded me that we also have sausage cheese balls.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 26, 2004)

yum bucky at the honeydew wrapped in prosciutto!

You could have a plate of chuckwagon bacon too.  That's just combining flour, salt and pepper and dredging each bacon slice in the mixture and frying in about 2 tbsp oil until crisp.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 26, 2004)

For the holidays? anything goes
the sweet potato and shrimp cakes, done on the small side. and the chipolte mayo to the side, 
hot crab dip w/crackers
boiled shrimp w/a rumolade dressing
a ham/w/small bisquits  w/mayo/mustard
oyster and spinach pie
many differnt dressings, cornbread w/shrimp, dirty rice, white bread dressing w/walnuts and tons of herbs...
little cheesecakes, all differnt kinds, all homemade.
a giant red velvet cake w/creame cheese frosting....yes.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 27, 2004)

Potato Basil Frittata
Barefoot Contessa - Ina Garten

Ingredients
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, divided
2 cups peeled and 1/2-inch diced boiling potatoes (4 potatoes)
8 extra-large eggs
15 ounces ricotta cheese
3/4 pound Gruyere cheese, grated
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3/4 cup chopped fresh basil leaves
1/3 cup flour
3/4 teaspoon baking powder

Directions
Heat the oven to 350 degrees F.

Melt 3 tablespoons of butter in a 10-inch ovenproof omelet pan over medium-low heat. Add the potatoes and fry them until cooked through, turning often, about 10 to 15 minutes. Melt the remaining 5 tablespoons of butter in a small dish in the microwave.

Meanwhile, whisk the eggs, then stir in the ricotta, Gruyere, melted butter, salt, pepper, and basil. Sprinkle on the flour and baking powder and stir into the egg mixture.

Pour the egg mixture over the potatoes and place the pan in the center of the oven. Bake the frittata until it is browned and puffed, 50 minutes to 1 hour. It will be rounded and firm in the middle and a knife inserted in the frittata should come out clean. Serve hot.

Copyright 2002 Television food network G.P., All Rights Reserved


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2004)

well i don't know about you guys... but i'm going to crewsk's again


----------



## crewsk (Oct 27, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> well i don't know about you guys... but i'm going to crewsk's again



You'll have to come to my moms & endure 6 screaming kids all trying to get to the Christmas tree first! My mom, sil, & I split up the cooking every year so one person dosen't have to do it all.


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 27, 2004)

Broccoli and Shrimp Quiche 
French Toast that Tyler Florence once demonstrated.  They are made with large croissants that are split into two hlaves and then dipped in an egg and cream mixture and toasted in butter.  They are served with a large dollop of caramalized apples
Egg and Cheese Biscuits - Very easy to make and easy to eat even for the kids
Homemade yogurt (flavored with orange zest, sugar and any other flavors you like)
Homemade granola (made with honey and a touch of cinnamon)
Fruit Salad 
Assorted Biscottis (great for dipping in coffee)
Breakfast Burritos - These are the absolute favorite.  Easy to make and take or serve.  You can fill the tortillas with an egg meat and veggie mixture, potatoes are great. You can place them in a pyrex or other oven proof pan.  Pour a spicy salsa over it and add lots of cheese.  Bake until the flavors mingle.  Top with sour cream and consume.


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2004)

that's okay crewsk... i'll run to the tree with them. i'm still a kid at heart.
ask my bf... he dreads when we have to go to toys r us lmao


----------



## crewsk (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, me too. I still want the job of passing out the presents!


----------



## Juliev (Oct 28, 2004)

Heath Bar Brunch Cake:

1/2 cup butter 
1 1/2 cups light brown sugar, packed 
1/2 cups sugar 
2 cups flour, sifted 
1/4 tsp salt 
1 cup buttermilk 
1 tsp baking soda 
1/8 tsp salt 
1 egg, slightly beaten 
1 tsp vanilla 
2 1-1/8oz Heath Bars, finely crushed (chilled) 
3/4 cup pecans, finely chopped 
6 1-1/8oz Heath Bars, finely crushed (chilled) 

Preheat oven to 350°. Cream butter and gradually add the light brown sugar and sugar. Blend in flour and 1/4 ts salt; mix well. Reserve 1 cup of this mixture for topping. Combine buttermilk, baking soda, 1/8 ts salt, egg and vanilla. Stir into remaining butter-sugar mix. Fold in 2 finely chopped Heath bars. Turn into a buttered 13 x 9 pan and sprinkle with the 1 cup reserved topping, then with the pecans. Top with additional 6 crushed Heath bars. Bake for 35 - 40 minutes. Serve with cocoa-flavored whipped cream or with coffee ice cream.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 28, 2004)

Brunch Enchiladas:

2 tbsp olive oil
1 cup ham, diced
2 eggs
1 small onion, diced
1 dash salt
1 dash pepper
2 tbsp butter
1/4 cup white flour
1/2 cup colby jack cheese, shredded
3/4 cup milk
1 salsa
3 tortillas

Saute ham and onion in olive oil. Add eggs and scramble. In small
pan, heat butter and whisk in flour. Slowly add milk while whisking.
Heat until thickened and bubbly. Salt and pepper to taste. Heat
tortillas on a griddle until soft and pliable, but do not allow to
harden. Divide the egg mixture into three tortillas and roll. Pour
the white sauce over and top with cheese. Serve with salsa on the
side... this is just for 3 servings though...


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

Potato Frittata:

2 medium potatoes
1/2 onion
3 tbsp oil, olive
12 eggs
3 tbsp pimento, or
1 bell peppers, red roasted chopped
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
2 tbsp cheese, parmesan freshly grated

Peel potatoes, slice very thinly and set aside. Slice onions very
thinly. Heat oil in a 10 inch nonstick, oven-proof skillet. Layer
potato slices in pan and cook over medium heat for 5 minutes; lower
heat if potatoes begin to brown. Using a pancake turner, turn potato
slices over, sprinkle onions on top and cook for 5 more minutes.
Repeat 2 more times, turning onion with potato, until potatoes have
cooked for 20 minutes total. Onions will be translucent and potatoes
will be soft and slightly golden. Beat eggs with a whisk in a large
bowl. Add rep pepper, salt and pepper, beat again and pour mixture
into skillet. As egg begins to cook and become firm around the edges,
carefully lift edge with a flexible spatula, allowing uncooked egg to
slide under the cooked egg. Cook for 5 minutes on top of the stove.
Then sprinkle with Parmesan cheese, place skillet in oven and bake at
350° for 15 minutes, until golden. Loosen frittata from
skillet edge with spatula and slide onto a large serving plate. Cut
into wedges and serve. Frittata can be enjoyed either warm or at room
temperature.


----------



## middie (Nov 15, 2004)

julie bring the cake... and the tato frittata


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> julie bring the cake... and the tato frittata


LOL... we better use buckytom's method of newspaper and foil to keep the frittata warm (oh that's right.. it's good at room temp)... it's a long ride down to South Carolina!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

Brunch Spud Boats:

3 medium baking potatoes, scrubbed
1 no-stick cooking spray
2 tbsp olive oil
3 oz chopped lean ham or canadian bacon
1/3 cup diced zucchini
1/3 cup diced red bell pepper
3 green onions, with tops, sliced
6 eggs, beaten
2 tbsp grated parmesan cheese
1 salsa for serving

To make potato shells: Prick potatoes with a fork and bake in a
microwave oven on a plate on high (100 percent) 7 to 11 minutes,
rotating after 3 minutes, until tender when pierced with a knife. Or
bake in a conventional oven at 450 degrees 50 to 60 minutes. They
should be soft but firm enough to dice.

Preheat oven to broil. Cut potatoes in half lengthwise and scoop out
pulp, leaving a 1/2-inch shell. Dice scooped-out potato. Spray both
sides of potato shell with cooking spray. Place right side up on a
baking sheet and broil until edges are browned and top is slightly
crisp but not dry, 3 to 4 minutes. (Shells may be refrigerated
overnight. Refrigerate cooked potato separately. Bring both to room
temperature before filling.)

To make filling: Preheat oven to 500°. In a large skillet,
preferably non-stick, over high heat, heat 1 tablespoon of oil until
hot. Saute potato pulp, turning with a spatula until they begin to
turn golden, about 5 minutes, adding more oil if needed. Stir in ham,
zucchini and red pepper and saute, stirring, until vegetables soften
slightly, about 3 minutes. Add eggs, reduce heat to medium-low, and
cook, stirring lightly, until very loosely set. Stir in green onions.
Fill potato shells and sprinkle tops with cheese, if desired. Place
potatoes on baking sheet and bake 5 minutes, or until eggs are set
and cheese melts. Serve with salsa, if desired.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 15, 2004)

Just thought I'd throw this in here too.  

Texas Brunch 

3Tbsp. butter or margarine 
3Tbsp. all purpose flour 
2C. milk 
2C.(8oz) shredded cheddar cheese, divided 
6 hard cooked eggs, chopped 
1/2C. mayonnaise 
1/4tsp. salt 
1/4tsp. hot sauce 
1/8tsp. pepper 
Quick Cornbread(recipe below) 
8 slices bacon, cooked & crumbled 
1/3C. chopped green onions 

Melt butter in a large saucepan over low heat; add flour, stirring until smooth. Cook, stirring constantly, 1 minute. Gradually add milk, & cook over medium heat, stirring constanly, until thick & bubbly. Stir in 3/4C. shredded cheese & next 5 ingredients. Cook, stirring constantly, until cheese melts. 

Cut Quick Cornbread into 6 pieces; remove from pan, & split each piece in half horizontally. Place 2 pieces each, cut sides up, on individual plates. Spoon egg mixture evenly over sliced cornbread. Top evenly with remaining 1 1/4C. shredded cheese. Sprinkle with crumbled bacon & chopped green onions. Yield: 6 servings. 

Quick Cornbread(I made this part last night & reheated it this morning.) 

2/3C. yellow cornmeal 
2/3C. all purpose flour 
1Tbsp. sugar 
1tsp. baking powder 
1/2tsp. baking soda 
1/2tsp. salt 
1/4tsp. ground red pepper 
1 large egg, lightly beaten 
2Tbsp. shortening, melted 
2Tbsp. milk 
1(8 oz.)carton sour cream 

Combine first 7 ingredients in a medium bowl; stir well. Make a ell in the center of mixture. Combine egg & remaining 3 ingredients; add to dry ingredients, stirring just until moistened. Spoon batter into a greased 8 inch square pan. Bake at 425F for 15 minutes or until golden. Yield: 6 servings.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 16, 2004)

If it's family who will be eating a large dinner later that same day, I keep it fairly simple.

Usually will do a breakfast casserole (sausage, eggs,.
Juice, coffee and everyone is happy, and I can concentrate on the holiday meal.

I'll do this at my daughter's this Christmas.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 16, 2004)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> If it's family who will be eating a large dinner later that same day, I keep it fairly simple.
> 
> Usually will do a breakfast casserole (sausage, eggs,.
> Juice, coffee and everyone is happy, and I can concentrate on the holiday meal.
> ...


I usually eat breakfast at my Grandma's Christmas morning.  Well, it's usually brunch by the time open our gifts... lol.  My Grandma does the same thing by "keeping it fairly simple."  She and my aunt make it.  Usually some muffins, my aunt's great cinnamon rolls, which are just Pillsbury out of the can.  They are sooooo good with the frosting.. yummmay!  My Grandma also makes bacon and also a breakfast casserole.  She makes bacon so I can have my bacon/peanutbutter sammiches on toast.  I know it sounds strange, but it's a must-have!  It changes every year.  One year she even had bacon-wrapped shrimp, along with all the other stuff.


----------

